# kettenspanner!?



## isah (8. April 2005)

hi,

ich hab nen tryall kettenspanner, der spannt nach aussen, kann man den irgendwie umbaun das er nach innen spannt? (kA warum, will nur wissen obs geht..  )

martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. April 2005)

Ich hab den mal aufgemacht und die feder umgedreht, der spannt dann aber trotzdem noch nach unten.... Kabelbinder und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (8. April 2005)

Aber so Feder-mäßig *spannen* tut deiner ja nicht, he?
Also die funktion wirts schon erfüllen - keine Zweifel, aber wozu sollte man dann noch Geld für'n Spanner ausgeben wenn man le Laufrolle inner festen Position hat.   
Aber Kabelbinder-Style bringts immer  

Gruß


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2005)

"Feder mäsig spannen tut er nicht" aber die kette ist gespannt.... also is es egal.
Und so kann ich ihn auch wiede rumbauen das er nach unten spannt wenn ich will


----------



## MrTrial (9. April 2005)

passt schon


----------



## kochikoch (9. April 2005)

hi,

warum nutzt ihr nicht ein einfachen spanner der an der kettenstrebe montiert wird?


----------



## isah (9. April 2005)

wenn du sowas meinst 





das geht nur mit horizontalen ausfallenden.


----------



## kochikoch (9. April 2005)

nein einen der zwischen hr und tretlager, an der kettenstrebe befestigt wird
werde mal ein bild suchen


----------



## kochikoch (9. April 2005)

so bild gefunden


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

@Cryo-Cube
dat ding wird doch per Maulschlüssel vorgespannt (wie der Point, wenn et net sogar einer is) da braucht blos in die andere richtung drehen dann spannt der nach oben bzw. unten.

@kochikoch
die dinger sind bei kleiner übersetzung net so der bringer.

und noch wat zum Thema,
baut euch am besten selber nen Spanner der auf der achse verschraubt und 
am Schaltauge gekontert wird, is leichter, stabiler und vorallem wenn einmal eigestellt rund um sorglos.

für diverse ideen schaut ma hier


----------



## Ray (9. April 2005)

wenn du nach oben spannen willst brauchst du ganz einfach eine feder die in die andere richtung gedrillt ist... dann gehts

einfach nach oben spannen ruiniert dir die feder und spannt ausserdem so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nach oben spannen willst brauchst du ganz einfach eine feder die in die andere richtung gedrillt ist... dann gehts
> 
> einfach nach oben spannen ruiniert dir die feder und spannt ausserdem so gut wie gar nicht


doch spannt ganz gut und aber die dinger sind eh murks


----------



## isah (9. April 2005)

> wenn du nach oben spannen willst brauchst du ganz einfach eine feder die in die andere richtung gedrillt ist... dann gehts




wo krieg ich so ne her?


----------



## Ray (9. April 2005)

Ersatzteil eines normalen Schaltwerks oder Du baust sie irgendwo raus


----------



## noonnet (9. April 2005)

hier eine "downhill" kettenführung... passtz doch super an dieses bike    

http://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detail.asp?grp=1250


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> @Cryo-Cube
> dat ding wird doch per Maulschlüssel vorgespannt (wie der Point, wenn et net sogar einer is) da braucht blos in die andere richtung drehen dann spannt der nach oben bzw. unten.



es ist der point, aber er kann nicht nach oben spannen, also man kann den nicht fest genug drehen das er so hält.
Vertraut mir da mal, das mit dem Kabelbinder ist die einfachste lösung "wo gibt"


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2005)

Diese Downhill Kettenführungist 
1. Überhässlich
2. warscheinlich teurer
3. spann nur ganz bestimmte kettenlängen, dh wenn bei manchen trial Übersetztungen könnte das teil vielleicht garnicht spannen. Sieht auf dem bild schon so aus als könnte das man bei nem 18t ritzel vorne vergessen.
Denk dir mal hinten das Schaltwerk weg, das spannt doch nie im leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> es ist der point, aber er kann nicht nach oben spannen, also man kann den nicht fest genug drehen das er so hält.
> Vertraut mir da mal, das mit dem Kabelbinder ist die einfachste lösung "wo gibt"



hatte den selber und det ging bei mir (und nem Kolegen) ohne probleme und einfachste lösung wo gibt is Feder und Hülse raus und det ding so festballern


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (15. November 2006)

Will mir ein neuen Kettenspanner holen(NG Sports - Kettenspanner Single Speed Pro), der am Schaltauge und an der Radachse befestigt wird. Verhindert das wirklich das verbiegen des Schaltauges und kann man das rote Rad verstellen ?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. November 2006)

ich würde mir den von Point holen kostet nur 18,00 und ist endlos geil 

http://www.trialmarkt.de 
unter singlespeed


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. November 2006)

ne, der is kagge, weil er nicht genug spannt. die dmr spanner sind schon nicht verkehrt, ansonsten ist der kettenspanner, den der lockdog mal gebaut hat ne feine sache


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (15. November 2006)

Zu den Point, ich find den voll Schei$$e. Wie gesagt der spann ja gar ne !!!
Und der DMR is zu teuer und da verbiegt man sich doch auch sein Schaltauge, oder ? (Bin Linksfuß)


----------



## trialco (15. November 2006)

Selfmade is natürlich das Non-plus-ultra, aber ich fahre auch den Point und wenn man den ordnungsgemäß am Radl anbringt, spannt der gut, jedoch muss man die Laufrolle mit ner Gelagerten ersetzten sonst is die mist...


----------



## alien1976 (16. November 2006)

schau hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222881
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2835495&postcount=28


----------



## AxLpAc (16. November 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Will mir ein neuen Kettenspanner holen(NG Sports - Kettenspanner Single Speed Pro), der am Schaltauge und an der Radachse befestigt wird. Verhindert das wirklich das verbiegen des Schaltauges und kann man das rote Rad verstellen ?



also ich hab den baugleichen von "on one". mit ner besseren schnellspannermutter und ner unterlegscheibe für die schraube, die ins schaltauge kommt funzt er ganz passabel!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. November 2006)

Danke leute für die antworten, aber ich brauch keinen spanner mehr.
Hab heut zu meinem geburtstag  einen koxx spanner geschenkt gekriegt !!!
Wie is der den so ?

Gruß
Tu


----------



## AxLpAc (16. November 2006)

alles gute!

wenn du ihn schon hast - frag nich - bau ihn dran und mach selbst deine erfahrungen damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmiz (16. November 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ich würde mir den von Point holen kostet nur 18,00 und ist endlos geil
> 
> http://www.trialmarkt.de
> unter singlespeed




meinst du diesen point singlespeed?

wenn ja dann laß dir ma ganz schnell abraten.....hab das ver****te teil schon zwei mal gehabt....einfach nur müll...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. November 2006)

was hab ihr alle gegen den  also ich komme damit super zu recht


----------



## Levelboss (16. November 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> was hab ihr alle gegen den  also ich komme damit super zu recht


Miserable Kettenspannung, immer noch der Schwachpunkt Schaltauge.
Einfach nicht gut.


----------



## franktrial (16. November 2006)

point ist echt der letzte mist, auf jeden fall die federspannung fehlt und dann ist an der feder die eine nase viel zu kurz und springt immer ausm loch, wollte die federspannkraft erohen und hab ein zweites loch versetzt gebohrt,aber  da hab ich halt gesehen das die nase viel zu kurz ist...und schimano federn gehen auch nicht weil die zu lang sind


----------



## jockie (17. November 2006)

Ja, Point ist das letzte. Hatte ich auch immer nur Stress mit. Zumindest bei meinen 1/8"-Ketten war er dann auch noch sackemäßig laut...aber vielleicht ist der ja gar nicht für die gedacht...

Sicher besser aber noch nicht perfekt - wer's noch nicht kennt:




...ansonsten hat dieser Thread dank SingleSpeed-Reglementänderung (und -Rahmen) ja sowieso eine Lebenserwartung von vielleicht noch 1-2 Jahren *G*


----------



## trialsrider (17. November 2006)

Auf den 74Kingz warten und gut ist!

Volker meinte in 3-4 Wochen ist er für die breite Masse zu haben!


----------



## ringo667 (17. November 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> ...ansonsten hat dieser Thread dank SingleSpeed-Reglementänderung (und -Rahmen) ja sowieso eine Lebenserwartung von vielleicht noch 1-2 Jahren *G*



Welch düstere Zukunft, 
nur noch horizontale Ausfallenden an Trial MTB??? :kotz:


----------



## Icke84 (31. August 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> also ich hab den baugleichen von "on one". mit ner besseren schnellspannermutter und ner unterlegscheibe für die schraube, die ins schaltauge kommt funzt er ganz passabel!



hi,

ich hab mir ungefähr fast den gleichen, heißt glaube Gusset Bachelor Kettenspanner, geholt.

muste jeweils eine unterlegscheibe montieren damit die kette in der rolle läuft.

hab jetzt das problem das sich mit der zeit die kettenspannung wieder lockert, der spanner sitzt noch fest, scheint aber etwas zu rutschen bei z.B. stufen runterfahren oder so.

schrauben sind schon fest angezogen.

hat jemand vielleicht ne idee?


----------



## AxLpAc (31. August 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab mir ungefähr fast den gleichen, heißt glaube Gusset Bachelor Kettenspanner, geholt.
> 
> ...



ich hatte ne unterlegscheibe unter dem schraubenkopf der schraube im schaltauge, die den spanner "festhält". es war ne geriffelte u-scheibe von nem alten vorderrad mit schraubachse.

ich hab auch festgestellt, dass sich bei dem spanner immer das schaltauge verzogen hat wenn man auf die kette kommt - ist n problem bei nem starren spanner wenn man die schrauben so festknallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

